# Rumors are spreading



## purchaseprotein (Jul 16, 2012)

It may be back, once Twist gets his ass back in gear!


----------



## fl00ridabuff (Jul 16, 2012)

What are you talking about??


----------



## gamma (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 16, 2012)

That Twist is planning on bringing back bogo on peptides.


----------



## TwisT (Jul 16, 2012)

Suck it


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 18, 2012)

You'll be sucking it come Monday! 





TwisT said:


> Suck it


----------



## teezhay (Jul 18, 2012)

Don't slash the price on that IGF-1 Lr3 too much, because you guys may be receiving a substantial bump of publicity from a certain log taking place.


----------



## TwisT (Jul 20, 2012)

Its comin back


----------



## crackrbaby (Jul 21, 2012)

When?!?!?!


----------



## crackrbaby (Jul 23, 2012)

Looks like its back !


----------

